# willing to adopt rehabbed pigeons



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have a nice setup looking for 2-3 pigeons that can not be released back into the wild,they will be living with my pet chickens which are sweet and not aggressive at all,as they have lived with pigeons before.i have a 10'x10' wood garden shed with windows and a 10' x 30' dog run attached to the shed which is enclosed on the top,,with heat lamp during the winter months to keep it comfortable inside.if you know of anyone who is looking for great home ,conatct me ,teebo


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Teebo,
I am sure you will have no trouble finding rescued pigeon in NY. Good luck.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Teebo,
Wish you weren't so far away. I have some rehabbed birds I really need to place.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Teebo, I wouldn't mind shipping you some rescues, but have you tried
these folks who are closer to home:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=80228&postcount=1

There are some members who are active in both sites, PT and the ones
in the above link. Like Phyll, Al and Bobby, pigeonperson, etc., maybe 
check there first and if no one has any then shipping is your only option.
Good Luck!

fp


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

good luck in finding pigeons buddy. did you try central park? some of the caring individuals feeding them in the morning may have rescues


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

richardtheman said:


> good luck in finding pigeons buddy. did you try central park? some of the caring individuals feeding them in the morning may have rescues


lol thanks but im a buddiette, maybe its better if i wait for the cooler weather,that way someone could send me some little darlings,because its way too hot right now.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

teebo said:


> lol thanks but im a buddiette, maybe its better if i wait for the cooler weather,that way someone could send me some little darlings,because its way too hot right now.



Yeah, good idea though. Just trying to help. I visit there very often... One thing though, the Ferals in central park do not fear people.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

richardtheman said:


> Yeah, good idea though. Just trying to help. I visit there very often... One thing though, the Ferals in central park do not fear people.


i have never been there but have seen them on tv,there so used to people.thanks so much for the info,i really do appreciate it.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

teebo said:


> i have never been there but have seen them on tv,there so used to people.thanks so much for the info,i really do appreciate it.


Hey Teebo, try this: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=21973

Someone in NJ is giving something up.


----------



## memriam (Aug 6, 2007)

*Chickpea needs a home*

Chickpea is a 7 week old feral pigeon. He is tame, sweet and clean. I am looking for a safe home for him. He will make a wonderful pet. We would like to be able to visit (rarely) if the kids really missed him. Thank you.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Teebo,
We have 2 rehabbed birds that need a home, Oscar and Simone.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=22082
We can take Simone for a check-up before she moves out to make sure everything is ok...
Sabina


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Great opportunity for you teebo.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

right now i cant do anything,i have been having some really sick hens,i lost one last week and now i have another one very sick,she is having trouble breathing,i have her in our basement,so right now i cant take in any pigeons until i find out whats wrong with my chickens,sorry all.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm sorry about your chickens! I hope they get better soon.
Sabina


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks sabina,she is doing somwhat better tonight,im praying she pulls through,i have been on the comp, for hours learning what i can do for her,and so far it looks good,but you can never tell with birds.


----------

